# Baby-Wunsch mit 46: Naddel will ein Kind!



## Stefan102 (23 Feb. 2012)

​
Heutzutage ist es ja kein Muss mehr, ein Kind mit Mitte zwanzig zu kriegen. Immer mehr Mütter befinden sich in einem reiferen Alter und lassen sich mit dem Nachwuchs Zeit.

Auch Sängerin Gianna Nannini (55), bekam ihr erstes Kind erst mit 54 Jahren, die deutsche Schauspielerin Tina Ruland (45) hat ihr zweites Kind im Alter von 44 Jahren bekommen und auch Celine Dion (43) war bei der Geburt ihrer Zwillinge bereits 42 Jahre alt. Auch Nadja Abd el Farrag (46) möchte sich in ihrem Alter vom Kinderwunsch noch nicht verabschieden, obwohl sie keinen festen Partner hat, sich jedoch nach einem sehnt.

Derzeit plant sie ihren Umzug von Österreich nach Deutschland und erklärt gegenüber Exclusiv: „Wenn ich nach Deutschland ziehe, vielleicht lerne ich 'n Kölsche oder 'nen Düsseldorfer“ kennen und zu einer Schwangerschaft sagt sie: „Ich überlasse das dem Zufall, erstmal muss man sich ja auch verlieben und wenn es passt, dann passt es!“ Jedoch muss sie nicht zwingend Mutter werden: „Wenn dann muss es aber auch in ein, zwei Jahren passieren, weil später tue ich mir das nicht an!“ Wir sind gespannt, ob man Naddel in den nächsten Jahren mit Babybauch sehen wird und sind uns sicher, sie würde eine gute Mutter werden.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Max100 (23 Feb. 2012)

Sagt sie auch von wem?
Wer soll da ran gehen


----------



## tommie3 (23 Feb. 2012)

Der Dieter machts wegen der guten alten Zeiten


----------

